# wierd stuff.



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Decieded i'd peak back in on my old area's fishing reports (Cape Cod) and saw some crazy fish have been caught this year. check out the sheepie and drum.
http://www.onthewater.com/fishing/weird-catches-summer-2012/


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

That sheepshead is enormous! I bet he fought good.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

great picture on the sheepshead it appears to be a 20 lb fish but thanks for being honest 14 is huge i have never caught 1 much over 8
one thing to remember is there are no finces fish swim where they are comfortable and as long as food is there they dont leave


----------

